# Forum Argomenti di discussione Enti Locali  incarico di esperto negli Enti Locali

## ROBO

vorrei conoscere il Vs parere circa la possibilità da parte dei Sindaci dei Comuni Siciliani di conferire incarichi ad "esperti", ai sensi dell'art 14 della L.R. 7/92, senza il preventivo parere dell'organo di revisione. La Finanziaria 2005 ha previsto all'art. 1 c. 42 che, al fine di dare incarichi a "consulenti e/o professionisti" esterni, l'Amministrazione deve rispettare tutta una serie di adempimenti, tra cui quello di richiedere il parere preventivo al Collegio dei Revisori. Orbene l'Ente in questione ritiene che essendo gli incarichi affidati ad "esperti" e non a "consulenti" la Legge Finanziaria non sia applicabile e, pertanto, il Sindaco , alla luce di quanto previsto dall'art. 14 della LR 7/92, può conferire incarichi  (n.b. non di consulenza) ad esperti di comprovata esperienza. Grazie

----------


## francesco

Secondo me, il parere dei revisori non dovrebbe esistere più, anche alla luce della sent. corte costituzionale n. 417/2004. Per l'affidamento di incarichi esterni, ad esperti/consulenti, occorre far riferimento all'art. 7, comma 6-bis (novellato dall'art. 32 della legge 248/2006).

----------

